# Please Help



## firstimer (Aug 26, 2002)

Purple

Wow this site has had a wonderful make over!!!
Great Job!!!
OK let's get down to business, I have a person 2000 miles away who I have never met, but knows my brother call and ask about a Feral Pigeon found on the sidewalk of Chicago, that was injured, so the little info I have is third hand and again not that much information I have.
She first thought it had a broken wing, and after following my instructions to take it home and put it in a box with some warm padding i.e. Towels, newspaper, etc. and using something like the oven rack to cover the top ( making sure not to crush Pigeon with it) and giving it some TLC , food, water, quiet surroundings and time to rest and heal. Then to log into WWW.pigeons.com to look for help and advice.
She said when she tried to pick it up, it was trying to fly away but couldn’t . She was then instructed how to pick it up correctly by my brother.
I don’t know if she has logged on to this site yet or not, but I thought I would come back for a visit and ask for my own education as well, as help as little as I can being that I am in Ca.
After doing all this she began to think it was not a broken wing after all, and she noticed it was “Hanging it’s head” as if it were looking down or sad. Not like a broken neck.
Is this a sign of something more serious? What does this mean? and is there anything anyone can suggest as far as a place to take it?
.
She is in the city of Chicago as I already mentioned so it’s a slim chance of a wildlife sanctuary being located in the area right?.
And please remind me of what she could feed it that she might have at home in her kitchen, other then white rice?
Thank you very very much.
Also she has a hedghog as a pet, is there danger for the Pigeon if she keeps it indoors??
If only we all could help out a fellow living creature, think of the world we would be living in. 
Peace
Firstimer


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Firstimer and welcome back....I think your friend has already contacted us...

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=9842

I"m sure some other more knowledgeable members will be along shortly to advise.

Linda


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Hi firstimer,
you might want to check out the resources section, there might be some rehabbers in the Chicago area which she could take the pigeon to. 

It is hard to say what might be wrong with this bird. Could be trauma, PMV, paratyphoid among other things.
You gave her good advice to keep the bird warm, comfortable, quiet and well hydrated.
She could try to feed it corn, dried peas, lentrils, barley. Whatever she has awailable now. Frozen thawed peas are ok also.
If she has none of the above, soaked puppy chow would be an option.

It is unlikely that the bird could get sick from another animal especially if she keeps them separated and washes her hands after handling each.

Thank you for helping this kind person with her little pigeon.

Reti


----------



## firstimer (Aug 26, 2002)

*Wow*

I had forgotten how wonderful and supportive this site is, and it's great to be back.
I'm so HAPPY to know she might have gotten the chance to contact pigeons.com.
So on that note, I'll leave this matter to the safe friendly hands of pigeons.com and Debbie (the woman in Chicago).
Thank you for being on the WWW
And I'm so happy to help all animals and to be able to say "Go to pigeons.com they will halp you and they are fast,patient and understanding."
Thank You


----------

